# Einzelne Ecken abrunden (CS5)



## Tragg0r (28. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mit Photoshop CS5 einen Home- Button erstellen der von der Form so aussehen soll wie auf dieser Demo-Seite:

http://themeforest.net/item/revolution-magazine/full_screen_preview/114530

Bei dem Button müssen die oberen beiden Ecken abgerundet sein und die unteren beiden eckig.

Der Autor des Tutorials zu der Demo- Seite schreibt dazu:

Now let’s try making a custom “home” link button that will stand out from the rest of the links in the navigation. Create a new layer, and make a selection with the Rounded Rectangle Tool (U) about 50px by 60px vertically, filled with #444444, and fill in the bottom rounded edges so the selection is only rounded at the top

Ich versteh nicht ganz wie er das meint aber habe mir gedacht es gibt bestimmt die Möglichkeit die vorgegebene Form zu ändern bzw. eine eigene zu machen wo ich selber bestimmen kann welche Ecke wie abgerundet ist oder halt nicht.

Habe dazu in Photoshop allerdings nicht gefunden.

Bei meiner Suche über Google habe ich nur folgendes gefunden:

"Du erstellst mit dem Werkzeug „Abgerundetes Rechteck“  ein Rechteck mit runden Ecken.
Danach öffnest Du das Fenster „Eigenschaften für automatische Form“.
Hier klickst Du auf das Schloss, damit dieses geöffnet wird.
Jetzt kannst Du für jede Ecke unterschiedliche Werte einsetzen."

Doch ich finde zum verrecken nicht das Fenster "Eigenschaften für automatische Form" -.-

Wer kann mir bitte sagen wie man das macht bzw. WO ich diese Eigenschaften finde?

Danke danke danke!


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

die "Eigenschaften für autom. Form" kenne ich auch nicht. Vielleicht geht das nur bei Illu oder Flash.
Dein Problem ist jedoch auch ganz schnell gelöst.

1. Abgerundetes Rechteck aufziehen.
2. Direktauswahlwerkzeug (weißer Pfeil!) auswählen und auf das Rechteck klicken
3. Jetzt erscheinen die Anfasserpunkte. Jetzt wählst den rechts unten aus (untere Kante des abgerundeten Rechtecks)
4. Ankerpunkt-Löschenwerzeug (Icon Fullfederhalter für Pfade mit einem Minuszeichen)
    und auf den ausgewählten Anfasserpunkt klicken, so dass dieser gelöscht wird.
5. du wiederholst Schritt 3 und 4 für den Anfasserpunkt links unten
6. Jetzt hast du unten nur noch jeweils einen Anfasserpunkt. Diese sind jedoch auf "Kurve" gestellt, weil es ja ein abgerundetes Rechteck war. Wir sagen jetzt den Punkten, so sollen sich linear verhalten. Dazu wählst du das Punkt-Umwandlungswerkzeug (ebenfalls bei den Pfadwerzeugen zu finden) aus.  Das Icon schaut wie ein offenes Dreieck aus. Mit diesem Werzeug klickst du nun die unteren Punkte an und hast dein Ziel erreicht.

LG


----------



## Tragg0r (28. Juli 2011)

Hey also er bezog sich schon auf Photoshop bzgl. der Eigenschaften, aber ich werde deine Anleitung Heute Abend mal testen besten Dank


----------



## mackearts (28. Juli 2011)

So hier mal meine Lösung schrittweise 

*Schritt 1*
Rechteckige auswahl erstellen:






*Schritt 2*
Auswahl füllen:





*Schritt 3*
Kanten der Auswahl abrunden:









*Schritt 4*
Auswahl umkehren******!

*Schritt 5*
Gewünschte Ecken weg radieren:













und fertig


----------



## Tragg0r (28. Juli 2011)

Hey super Anleitung! Werde ich auch mal testen, danke


----------



## mackearts (28. Juli 2011)

gerne gerne  hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. Juli 2011)

Ach, es geht noch einfacher als meine Lösung 1:

1. Abgerundetes Rechteck aufziehen.
2. Mit gehaltener ALT-Taste ein NICHT-ABGERUNDETES Rechteck aufziehen und zwar so, das die unteren  Ecken das abgerundeten Rechtecks überdeckt sind.

Fertig : )


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juli 2011)

Hiho, kleine Anmerkungen zum Originalpost:


Auf der verlinkten Website sind die abgerundeten Ecken des HOME-Buttons mit CSS realisiert und nicht mit einem Bild

Das Fenster "Eigenschaften für automatische Form" gibt es in Adobe Fireworks und nicht in Photoshop. Hast du vermutlich übersehen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DJTrancelight (28. Juli 2011)

@Martin
Jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt, denn ich wär echt wie der Ochs vor dem Berg gestanden, wenn es diese tolle Funktion in PS gäbe und mir sie noch nie aufgefallen ist.


----------

